# Looking to move to canary islands



## harley1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi I am looking to move soon to the canary islands and inwould like to rent a bar and a flat long term anyone got any contacts please ? Also will be looking to make friends as I know no one there .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

harley1 said:


> Hi I am looking to move soon to the canary islands and inwould like to rent a bar and a flat long term anyone got any contacts please ? Also will be looking to make friends as I know no one there .



Go for a fact finding visit, get a feel for the Islands, meet people etc. I'm not sure how things are in the Canaries, but on mainland spain renting a bar isnt advisable due to the recession

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

harley1 said:


> Hi I am looking to move soon to the canary islands and inwould like to rent a bar and a flat long term anyone got any contacts please ? Also will be looking to make friends as I know no one there .


Risky!!!!
*Very* Risky!!!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have a look at the south of the larger islands, Gran Canaria, Tenerife, that is where the tourists are. 

You really need a fact finding venture, although the tourist industry is booming, lots of the hotels are all inclusive, so many tourists do not use the bars.

I live in the Canaries, El Hierro. Life here is good, however I am retired so don't need to work

I also speak the language.


----------

